# Any idea what made this den



## Huntnfish2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wondering what made this Den. Found it in Mid November in Michigan.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say that the tracks going into it would be the best indication of what is living in it, although something else may have made it.
Get a shot of the tracks next time you are in the neighborhood and we'll help you to identify them.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe a badger? Do you guys have those in MI?


----------



## Huntnfish2 (Nov 24, 2011)

We do have Badgers. One of my hunting buddy's thought it could be a badger as well. Now that we have snow, I will try to get a good pic of the tracks.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes we have badgers but that would be a little guy when you look at the leaf size compared to the hole.

I would guess you have a smaller critter there. Stick you hand down the hole you might find out







a skunk.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Put a game camera on it. That will tell you. Or make a scent post using fox urine. In front of scent post make an area that will show tracks clearly.


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

If it is about 8 inches or so it could be Red Fox. I had a old one like that in my yard for years. Is it on the side of a small ridge or hill?

Could be lots of thins though, best bet is to rake it smooth one evening and look for tracks the next morning. It should give you a clue on what is really there.

Good luck.


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

I like the game camera idea if you have access to one. Those things are awesome. Surprising what is in different areas.


----------

